# Cutting Up Between Weather



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

We were back in the saddle with guests arriving from the Carolina's, Georgia, and all over the State of Texas for duck hunting to kick the New Year off right. We had a bunch of great folks in to the lodge and it was a pleasure visiting with everyone.

*Mid-Bay Trout & Back Marsh Reds*

Capt. Chris Cady reported slow action on Redfish yesterday with guests working the back lakes on a Cast & Blast combination trip. They managed to put together some nice fish for the effort and had a few more opportunies that slipped away. With a tight schedule, they wrapped it up ahead of Night Vision Hog hunting that evening. Capt. Donnie Heath checked a few Redfish with guests before stumbling into a Blue Catfish bite that padded the box with some tasty filets. That's something unique to the area and the upper bays of this area, Wintertime Blue Catfish are just awesome on the table.

*Duck Report*

We've had some great hunts the past few days along with a few heartbreakers and "best laid plans" but all in all we're holding up between weather. Speaking of which, it looks like we're heading for a cool snap through the weekend and that should have us looking good with guests from all over the Nation. Teal, Gadwal, Pintail, Wigeon, and Redheads have been dominant in the straps along with the occassional Mottled Duck. Dan Gerte made a hunt right after New Years with his young dog "Cash". On his very first retrieve he brought back a banded Redhead hen. What are the odds? Congratulations to them on the jewelry.

*February Special*

Join us during the entire month of February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

